# [solved] don't recognize my intel audio card

## lordalbert

Hi. last weeks it worked perfectly... but now i have problem with my intel audio card. Kde tell me there's a problem/error with my card.  "alsamixer" doesn't show me the controller of the audio card. And audio doesn't works...

This is my video card:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lspci | grep -i audio
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
> ...

 

I think to check the driver in kernel, but i don't found the driver name...

Anyway, have you any idea where to found the problem?  

Thank you very much!Last edited by lordalbert on Wed Sep 03, 2014 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luna80

this will help you (I hope)

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dell_XPS_15z#Sound_Card

p.s.: parli italiano?

----------

## lordalbert

I have all that drivers enabled:  http://s21.postimg.org/h9815wvdj/audio.jpg

PS: Si, sono italiano!  :Smile: 

----------

## VoidMage

Post the whole 'lspci -k' block for that card and /proc/asound/cards.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
> 
>         Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0b3                                                                                                                                                                        
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /proc/asound/cards
> 
>  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
> ...

 

----------

## VoidMage

OK, now, 'ls -l /dev/snd/', 'amixer' 'amixer -c 0'.

----------

## lordalbert

 *ls -l /dev/snd/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> totale 0
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root       60  1 set 14.11 by-path
> ...

 

 *amixer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
> 
>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined
> ...

 

 *amixer -c 0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
> 
>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined
> ...

 

----------

## VoidMage

Going by that output, some of the channels are muted.

Use - for example - alsamixer to unmute.

----------

## lordalbert

In alsamixer i see only "master", and this is not mute  (but i don't know why i don't see other channels): http://s15.postimg.org/gzfmwj9kr/audio1.jpg

In kmix (the channerl volume page) seems ok...  http://s1.postimg.org/clryr6gwf/audio2.jpg

But in the kmix config window, when it show me the audio card in my system, it give me an error in notification at right-bottom: http://s23.postimg.org/qqqgo2k8r/audio3.jpg

It's in italian, and it says that the audio device HDA Intel PCH (ALC269VC Analog) doesn't work. It will be used HDA  Intel PCH, HDMI 0 (HDMI Audio Output)   instead.

And the audio doesn't work.

Thank you

----------

## luna80

Try to configure the kernel with drivers as modules and not bluilt-in

----------

## VoidMage

First of all, by my reading

```
Front Left: Playback 46396 [71%] [off] 
```

means muted and - goddammit - so does that 'MM' under that bar.

Second,   :Rolling Eyes:  top right corner in alsamixer.

----------

## lordalbert

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> First of all, by my reading
> 
> ```
> Front Left: Playback 46396 [71%] [off] 
> ```
> ...

 

I see only now the "select sound card" in the top right corner.  :Rolling Eyes: 

There was "bass speaker" mute. I unmute it, and now it works!

But, from that menu, i can select "HDA Intel PCH" but when close alsamixer, it doesn't store the settings (set my audio card as default when i type "alsamixer")

----------

## VoidMage

...honestly...

That menu simply lets you choose the card you're setting the volume on - nothing more.

----------

## lordalbert

ok... thank you!

----------

## lordalbert

there's a strange thing...

When i plug in my usb pen, kde notify me an error on my audio card, and so the card get mute.   :Confused: 

SOLVED: It happened becouse i insert a usb pen formatted with NTFS without "fuse" compiled in kernel. Now i rebuild the kernel with fuse module, and i have no more the problem.

It could be a bug? I don't understand the correlation with fuse-ntfs with problems of audio card.

----------

